#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Ajuda banco de dados

## thiagoff9

Galera tô usando mk auth quero um sistema que me ajude melhor o mk auth com o gerencia net me deixa mto na mão 

Enviado de meu XT1033 usando Tapatalk

----------


## andrecarlim

Não pude entender qual a dúvida real... Você quer usar o gerência net?

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------

